# Solved: firefox not working



## fliime (Dec 11, 2003)

I am puzzled here, my internet explorer works, but not firefox.
When I try to download updates for spybot, ad-aware, it is unable to since it cannot connect to server (even after uninstalling mozilla and reboot).

I have no clue what it could be. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

Your spybot and ad-aware are not program specific to IE or Firefox and will connect to the Internet on thier own to get updates. Could it be that your IE is just bringing up cached pages?

Are you able to ping any sites?
Start, Run, type in: CMD [enter]
type in: ping www.google.com
you can also ping: 127.0.0.1 for a loopback test to see if your network card is functional.


----------



## fliime (Dec 11, 2003)

thank you for the prompt reply.
For the last several years I have been able to surf the web using both programs. Yesteray all of a sudden firefox gave up on me. I am able to surf the web using IE but not firefox as it displays "not able to connect to server" message.

I am not able to connect for any updates for various programs not any poker sites.

I followed your instructions and when I did ping www.google.com, the response was pin request could not find host. When I did ping 127.0.0.1, the following came up:

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets sent = 4, received =4, lost=0 <0%loss>.
appx round trip time in ms:
minimum= 0ms, maximum=0ms, average =0ms

Thanks again, I have no idea what the above means. Do I have to do any repairs to my laptop?


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

the ping to 127.0.0.1 is just a test to see if your pc can talk to your network card. Since you have no trouble browsing with IE, then that is not a problem anyway.

Have you donwloaded the newest version of Firefox?


----------



## fliime (Dec 11, 2003)

yes I have downloaded the latest version 2.0.1

Thanks for taking the time to help me with this.
still no luck though


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would check your firewall to make sure firefox has rights to get out.


----------



## fliime (Dec 11, 2003)

I turned off my firewall and the same result.
Thanks though


----------



## fliime (Dec 11, 2003)

it worked, even though i turned it off, it prevented firefox from working. So, I turned it on and allowed Firefox to be a trusted program.

Funny thing is i never changed it so this is strange. But it is working now!!
Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good it works now because you want your firewall turned on.

But if you update, upgrade a program then sometimes you have to give the program rights again.

So if this started after a upgrade of firefox then that is why.

I use ZA Pro and give FF rights to get out only Access for trust and internet.
Nothing has right under server or do you want to give anything server rights.


----------



## radhikadesai (Apr 23, 2008)

hi i am not able to connect to the internet using firefox or safari or netscape. its only IE that is workin. i have checked my proxy settings as well as the firewall settings. these browsers are all in the allowed list. 
it has suddenly stopped working since last 2 days. i am not sure why but its strange that only IE works. i get the same error and not able to connect to the server.
please help....

Radhika


----------

